# Crockpot Recipes



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

We like to keep recipes quick and easy, but won't give up flavor. Since we're often away from camp all day, these two have fit our 'camping lifestyle bill'. It only takes a few minutes to throw everything into the crock pot, and we come back to camp in the evening to a cooked meal. Add a salad, and you're ready to sit down to dinner in just a few minutes.

Fay

French Dip Sandwiches

Bottom round roast (cut in half)
One pkg Lipton (or whatever brand you have) Onion Soup
1 onion cut into rings
Water

Place onion rings in bottom of crock pot. Add both halves of bottom round roast. Crush onion soup while still in package, then mix together. Open pkg and sprinkle over roast. Add enough water to cover, and simmer on high for 4 to 6 hrs or until tender enough to shred beef.

Remove roast and shred. Serve on hard crust rolls, adding slice of your favorite cheese to melt if desired. Serve au jus in small bowl along side sandwich. Onions can be served or discarded, your choice. Dip sandwich in au jus and enjoy.

********************************************************************

Crock Pot Pork Chops

Dredge your favorite pork chops in flour. (I usually stock up on boneless loin chops when on sale). Brown dredged chops in tablespoon oil in saute pan. This can be done before you leave for the weekend or the night before in camp, and refrigerated.

Day of place pork chops in crock pot and add a can of low sodium chicken broth. Add your favorite herbs and fresh ground black pepper. We like rosemary and thyme best, but have also tried Southwest seasoning (cumin, chile powder, garlic).

Cook on high 4 to 6 hrs, or low 7 to 8 hrs until chops are tender and flour has slightly thickened the broth. I usually serve over brown rice, and add a salad.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

They both sound Good. Will need to try at least one of them soon.

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Why do I always read the recipes on the days that I didn't get a chance to have lunch. They sound great, will make sure to give them a try.

Gary


----------



## Skipper (Aug 23, 2005)

The french dip sandwich sounds wonderful. I am going to try that this weekend. I think I will leave the crockpot outside while it cooks so it doesn't heat up the trailer and I'll bet all my neighbor's will be asking "what smells so good".
We were lucky enought to live in Newfoundland for 1 year, and friends of ours made a very similar dish only they used moose meat instead of beef and it was fantastic after a day on the ski-doo.

Anne


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

One of the first things we did was get a crock pot for our rv. Pretty versatile cooking item. I have also heard that a lot of people carry an electric skillet for the same reason.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We carry a small crock pot at all times
Never know when you will need it

Don


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

We also carry a crockpot at all times.

Those recipes sound great! I just printed out the post for inclusion in our Outback notebook.

This does bring up an issue - we often leave the crockpot unattended at home with no thought of safety issues. I've hesitated to leave one bubbling away in the camper. Am I being overcautious?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Youre a fieman, of course you are. Someone said they leave it plugged in outside on a table.

John


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Fireman? Me?

Nope, just a paranoid engineer.

I thought about leaving it on the table but who knows, a squirrel could come down and put a pinecone in it! (I told you I was paranoid).


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I think crock pots are pretty safe. I watch that I don't put ours below a cabinet where the heat might discolor things, but I don't worry about fire. AND, I'm usually pretty paranoid -- just ask DW.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We have left our on the flip up counter extension with a cutting board under it and have never had a problem. At home we use the cockpot about 2 times a week. It is always nice to come home to a good hot meal.

We have also used a inverter and the cockpot to make dinner while underway. We put the cockpot in a foil lined milk crate and place it in the back of the Suburban so that when we stop for the nite on a long trip we have dinner ready to eat. One down side to doing this is that as you are driving you have the smells of dinner in the truck......I find myself snacking more because it smells so good. But at the end of 8-10 hours on the road it is great to sit down to a good home cooked meal.

Gary


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You got one up on me there. I have never made dinner in the truck before. Heck, I never even thought about it!

I don't think I'd last 10 hours smelling dinner...


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Fay

They sound great have to try them out. Here's one of our favorites . I have doubled this and fed 12 to 18 people so it would be great for a rally.

Slow Cooker Fajitas

1 1/2 pound flank steak
1 cup chopped onion
1 bell pepper chopped (use your favorite we use red)
1 jalapeno sliced (remeber the heat is in the seeds. mild no seeds hot hot hot leave 'em all in







)
1 Tablespoon bottled minced galic
2 tsp Mexican Seasoning (we like 1/2 packet of McCormicks Fajita Season best)
1 (10 oz.) can diced tomatoes with green chiles, drained

Flour or whole wheat tortillas
Sour Cream
shredded lettuce
salsa 
and whatever else you and yours like on a fajita or taco

Place flank steak cut into sections if needed in bottom of slowcooker; top with chopped onion and then the next 5 ingredients. Cover cook on high for 1 hour. Reduce heat to low; cook 6-7 hours. or leave on high for 4 to 5 hours. Remove meat and shred with fork. Return to slow cooker stir. Serve with tortillas and all the goodies.

I pre cut peppers and onions store in zip lock before the trip. I keep dehydrated minced garlic in the TT it works just as well as the refrigerated stuff in this recipe.

Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey Gary

Don't cook the above in the back of the TV. You'll either gain 30lbs snacking







or shorten your trip by a few hours so you can eat sooner sunny . We used this on the shakedown trip to get rid of the new trailer smell. Love the cookin' on the road idea will have to try.

Thanks

Happycamper


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

All these recipes sound really good I just wrote down the one for "Orange Stuff" but here's my question. Is there a way to print just one reply and not the whole thread? I'm just being lazy, but I know there are more recipe's on this site that I would like, just don't have the time to write them all down!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Is there a way to print just one reply and not the whole thread?


4CHACS,

Highlight the reply you want printed and print "selection" from your browser.

It's like highlighting what you want to quote but then using your File and Print and Print Selection buttons.

Mark


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Or, if you want to put a collection togeather, just highlight and copy each one at a time and paste each into an open Word doc. When you have all of them collected in the word doc, you can pretty it up by bolding the title of each receipe, maybe adding who submitted it, then print.

on edit -- okay, I put these three in a pdf on my web site...
Crock Pot receipes pdf


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Fay,

We tried your French Dip recipe last weekend. All I have to say is YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!









Matt


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

I learn something new everyday!

Thanks for the help,

Tina


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

photosal said:


> We like to keep recipes quick and easy, but won't give up flavor. Since we're often away from camp all day, these two have fit our 'camping lifestyle bill'. It only takes a few minutes to throw everything into the crock pot, and we come back to camp in the evening to a cooked meal. Add a salad, and you're ready to sit down to dinner in just a few minutes.
> 
> Fay
> 
> ...


I will try the roast recipe tomorrow!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I actually have not made the roast yet. I will tomorrow though...it will cook all day while I paint the great room.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> We have left our on the flip up counter extension with a cutting board under it and have never had a problem. At home we use the cockpot about 2 times a week. It is always nice to come home to a good hot meal.
> 
> We have also used a inverter and the cockpot to make dinner while underway. We put the cockpot in a foil lined milk crate and place it in the back of the Suburban so that when we stop for the nite on a long trip we have dinner ready to eat. One down side to doing this is that as you are driving you have the smells of dinner in the truck......I find myself snacking more because it smells so good. But at the end of 8-10 hours on the road it is great to sit down to a good home cooked meal.
> 
> Gary


Cooking while underway! Whoda thunk??? I love that idea, that's incentive to venture a bit farther away than 4 hrs from home









Dawn


----------



## PDX_Shannon (Apr 18, 2005)

Here is a variation on the pot roast recipe. Use a can of french onion soup, undiluted instead of the dry soup and onion. YUMMY!!









Pdx_Shannon


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Uhmmm!
And she ain't kidding either!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Many of these receipts are "generally" the same, i.e., meat, onions, can of cream of mushroom, and bag of french onion. I have experimented with some variations. Typically I will add about a 1/4 cup (even a half cup) of flour to the mix -- this makes a most excellent gravey. Other things I have tried include adding some brown sugar, liquid smoke, lemon juice, and whorchester sauce. Often I will just see what is handy in the fridge and start adding whatever sounds good. One thing I haven't tried, but intend to, is to make a marinade and letting it set for 24 hrs in the fridge before cooking. If the marinade contained the brown sugar and the lemon juice, then the meat would start to cook during the 24-hour marinade process. Either way, it always turns out pretty decent.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Shannon said:


> Here is a variation on the pot roast recipe. Use a can of french onion soup, undiluted instead of the dry soup and onion. YUMMY!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We do the same thing









Don


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I made the roast and it was delicious! Made for a very easy dinner that night.


----------

